# Safari : modifier la page Top Sites



## Miragedub (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur Mac, acheté récemment (1 mois).
J'ai chercher sur d'autre site la réponse à mon problème mais rien ne correspond vraiment au mien.

Voici mon problème : 

Je voudrais modifier mon top site sur Safari (modifier, supprimer et ajouter).
Mais quand je vais sur la fenêtre top site je n'est pas la touche modifier, ou la petite croix et l'épingle sur l'image de mon site.
Je n'arrive pas non plus a faire glisser un site dans mon top site, et je n'arrive pas là non plus à réinisialisé mon top site via les préférences de safari.
Donc mon top site et rempli de mes site les plus visiter.
Merci de m'aider a mon problème car je commence juste sur Mac..

Merci d'avance et cordialement !


----------



## carvi84 (7 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,
Tu peux réinitialiser top site en effaçant l'historique 


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2014)

un peu d'aide ici


----------

